# Horray First Fancy Mice since 1986! LOL!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

There are my new babies. Now I just need to name them! I put them in the variety identification forum too since i want to be sure I have my id correct. They are so sweet and very tame. I got them from a local breeder in Baltimore Maryland. It's very exciting for me! I have had lots of rats and gerbils over the years, it's fun to get back into mice. I love the hundreds of new combos I see out there!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow those mice are lovely, especially the texels! May I ask who the breeder is?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the forth one! How about Ivory for a name?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe Swiffer for one of the fluffy ones? They look like little fuzzy dusters!


----------

